# clutch adj. on a 2940 Agracat



## dstrain11 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am looking for some advice on how to adjust my clutch so that my pto will disengage. I can shift with no issues, I just don't get enough travel on the peddle. I don't have any linkages to play with other than to adjust the safety switch to start the tractor. I've had the tractor for 6 yrs and use a finish mower in summer and use the bucket and back blade for snow in winter so I have some time to get this fixed. Any good sugestions would help. Doug


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not sure but I think your tractor has a 2 stage clutch. Usually with most 2 stage clutches the free play is adjusted so there is about 1/2-3/4 of an inch free play. 

Chip Uren who sells a number of chinese import tractors drops in from time. I am sure he can get you on the right track. 

You can reach him here:

http://www.artrac.com/index.html


----------



## dstrain11 (Nov 3, 2008)

I understand the 2 stage clutch sys. that is one of the reasons I liked the tractor. Thank you for the help I will drop him an email. Doug


----------

